# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  مشکل در اجرای سایت با delphi prism

## hamed_gm

سلام به دوستان
من یه سایتو با delphi prism طراحی کردم که روی سیستم خودم به خوبی اجرا میشه ولی!!!!
وقتی اونو روی سرور اینترنت می فرستم پیغام زیر رو میبینم!
Parser Error Message: 'Oxygene' is not a supported language.

Source Error: 

Line 1:  <%@ Page Language="Oxygene" AutoEventWireup="true"  CodeFile="Default.aspx.pas" Inherits="_Default" %>

کسی می دونه چیکار باید کرد یا چه فایلهایی رو توی bin بریزم!

----------


## vcldeveloper

من با Delphi Prism کار نکردم، ولی احتمالا شما باید کامپایلر Commnadline مربوط به Delphi Prism را (که یک فایل EXE کوچک هست) با برنامه انتقال بدید. در این زمینه بهتر هست به Wiki مربوط به Delphi Prism در سایت RemObjects مراجعه کنید.

----------


## hamed_gm

مرسی آقای کشاورز
بقیه دوستانم با delphi prism کار نکردند؟
من توی wiki هم گشتم ولی چیزی که بتونم مشکلم رو حل کنم گیر نیاوردم

----------


## hamed_gm

کسی تا حالا به این مشکل برخورده؟
یا کسی اصلا با delphi prism سایتی طراحی کرده که رو اینترنت فرستاده باشه که کار بکنه؟

----------


## omid.dev

اگر مشكلت حل شده لطفا توضيحي در موردش بده. من مي خوام يك پروژه جديد رو با prism شروع كنم و نتيجه كار بايد حتما روي يك ISP بالا بياد. اگر نيازمنديهايي لازم داره يا هرچي لطفا اعلام كن.
يك سوال برام پيش آمده. مگه اين prism امسال عرضه نشد؟ پس چرا تاريخ تاپيك مال يك سال قبل هست؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> يك سوال برام پيش آمده. مگه اين prism امسال عرضه نشد؟ پس چرا تاريخ تاپيك مال يك سال قبل هست؟


Delphi Prism از سال 2008 با نام Delphi Prism 2009 عرضه شد، و از آن زمان تا به حال چند نسخه برای آن عرضه شده. آخرین نسخه آن Delphi Prism 2010 هست که در نیمه دوم سال 2009 عرضه شد.

----------

